# CAT: Confidential Assassination Troop



## ☠ (Feb 29, 2008)

*C A T
Confidential Assassination Troop*
By Fung Chin Pang
​At the dawn of a Third World War, three nations are preparing for a battle of communications. Fighting for the Russians is the elite superhuman squad known as the BEARS. For China is the assassin Hao Long and for the United States a deadly agent known as CAT. Those who enjoyed Samura Hiroaki's _Blade of the Immortal_, will definitely enjoy this. The art style is eerily similar.

*Downloads*:
Volume 01
Volume 02

*Links*:

Manga Underground
#lurk

*Sample Pages*:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 29, 2008)

Sweet, the art looks nice. This is a manwuha right? I guessed since the manga-ka has a Korean name.

I think I'll check it out sometime.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 29, 2008)

^ it's Manhua (Chinese/HK/Taiwanese Manga).


----------



## ☠ (Feb 29, 2008)

The manhuajia is from Hong Kong, but the series is published by Tong Li, a Taiwanese company (that also publishes _The Ravages of Time_).


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 29, 2008)

I like it, Story is sad! alittle nice romance

but it's still slow as hell, I can't waiiit for.. (;?Д`) which means 4 years ago I started readin it


----------



## Proxy (Feb 29, 2008)

The art really looks good. I'll check it out.


----------



## ☠ (Feb 29, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> I like it, Story is sad! alittle nice romance


Yeah. I liked the little romance between Cat and Joe Yee. I usually hate that sort of thing, but I like how it was done and its sort of cute.



Lucifer said:


> but it's still slow as hell, I can't waiiit for.. (;?Д`) which means 4 years ago I started readin it


Yeah. I noticed that YesAsia only has two volumes listed and the last was published in 2004 or something. 

I hope that doesn't mean that the series is over or on a really long hiatus.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 29, 2008)

Morrigan said:


> Yeah. I liked the little romance between Cat and Joe Yee. I usually hate that sort of thing, but I like how it was done and its sort of cute.



yeah me too



> Yeah. I noticed that YesAsia only has two volumes listed and the last was published in *2004* or something.



it's august 2003...



> I hope that doesn't mean that *the series is over* or on a really long hiatus.


don't say that word!... it makes me sad........... I have no idea what happened to Manhuaka



It's him..


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Mar 1, 2008)

Great! I've been looking for it since I saw it in the "Guess-what-thread". Thanks


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2008)

Way to show me a manga that hasn't had any new work published in over 3 years.  Cocktease...


----------



## -18 (Mar 1, 2008)

That's sick


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 1, 2008)

Excactly!  I get all into it, return to the thread and here the mangaka (yeh so what he ain't Sino) is just chilling on DA.  A part of me is a deep dark blue.  Can you guess which part?


----------



## ☠ (Mar 1, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Cocktease...


You know you like it.


----------



## fxu (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't wanna get hooked onto a manga that hasn't released anything for the past 5 years >.< ... I'll be sad 

So once a new chapter comes out, I'll read it ...


----------



## Muk (Mar 2, 2008)

eughhhh

alright damn hasn't released anything since 5 years ago?

damn man

but its still good


----------



## SENTINEL (Mar 30, 2008)

I WANT MOAR..WHERE DOES THIS MAN LIVE!!


----------



## ☠ (Apr 20, 2008)

*Chapter 16* came out recently. Lots of talky-talk and plot stuff, but Cat does appear in a maid outfit!

Speaking of which, the artist has updated his DeviantArt account with a sketch of .


----------



## Proxy (Apr 20, 2008)

Does that mean it's back on for good?


----------



## Proxy (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh, okay. It's really good, so I hope that it's still being released.


----------



## ☠ (Apr 23, 2008)

*Chapter 17 is out!!!*

Looking at the last page... It sounds as if the author has started/is starting a new manghua. This is a little confusing since one of the pages says "end of part one". Is the new manhua the "part two" of the series?

I certainly hope so.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes. I hope this continues on.


----------



## Midus (Apr 23, 2008)

I remember reading these about a year and a half back. They sadly haven't gotten too far it seems...


----------



## Astaroth (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow, I was just thinking about making this thread, and here it is.  

*points at sig*


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2008)

i believe this manga is discontinued?

it makes me sad


----------



## serger989 (May 9, 2008)

Muk said:


> i believe this manga is discontinued?
> 
> it makes me sad



It's sad because this mans art has me doing back flips, it has a lot of depth and at the same time, simplicity. Really gives me inspiration.


----------



## Proxy (Nov 29, 2009)

By request: necrothread /zombie


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 29, 2009)

I too shall Necro this thread.
CAT is a good story :wah


----------



## Lord Jure (Dec 1, 2009)

Some more Necroing.

Few months ago someone recommended me this manga. I noticed it's on hiatus and thought to myself that there is no way that I am reading that. But I decided to see few random pages just to see the art. Two random pages were all it took, I just had to read this thing. The art is so similar to one of Hiroaki Samura it's almost scary.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2009)

Needs more necroing.

Needs more chapters too D:

CAT 
Kitty


----------



## Cochise (Dec 3, 2009)

I hated and still hate CAT. Other people seemed to agree with me, as it didn't have much of a fanbase.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2009)

Well it got discontinued :/


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2010)

Chick is like Motoko Kusanagi only more bad-ass


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 3, 2010)

soo any new chapters any time soon?


----------



## Proxy (Aug 3, 2010)

Haven't heard of anything. This needs to be continued.


----------

